# Driving a Haflinger....need a harness...



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

You can try looking at "carriage driving classifieds" on Facebook they have some harnesses for sale often. You can try an Amish community. Green tree has an Amish man she knows of that has harnesses she likes for a reasonable price.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I actually have a nice russet harness for sale, cheap. I will take some photos of it tomorrow and post, if you are interested. It looks like an older Smuckers brand, but has no markings. I have had it for about 10 years, and have shown in it.


----------



## crazeepony (Dec 8, 2013)

greentree said:


> I actually have a nice russet harness for sale, cheap. I will take some photos of it tomorrow and post, if you are interested. It looks like an older Smuckers brand, but has no markings. I have had it for about 10 years, and have shown in it.
> 
> Yes, I would be interested!!! You can message me via the private message option.


----------

